# Greetings from Non British diabetic :)



## amrayoub (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all

I am Amr, type 1 since I was 10 years old and diagnosed after 4 days of Losing consciousness "probably I was only few hours away from death" 
I think this's what you pay when live in a development country. 

Any way I am not British or even visited it before but I like Britain and British people thanks to BBC and TOP GEAR  as I am a big Motorsport fan. I wanted to say hi to all British diabetics  and hope to make friends of them  , we don't have community like Diabetes UK here.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Amr, welcome to the forum  What insulin are you on, and how is the health care in Egypt? Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will try our best to answer them for you


----------



## amrayoub (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Northerner, thanks  . I am on Insulatard 100 IU/ml for injection and simply we don't have health care here, we hope one day to have Egyptian NHS .


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome amrayoub. 

Please understand that most of what Jeremy Clarkson says on Top Gear, and particularly in other places is not meant to be taken seriously - irony is a very British characteristic, and difficuly to detect in online forums. A smily face  and especially a  face after a comment can mean the writer doesn't mean it to be taken seriously.

Although I've never been to Egypt, I've visited Arab friends in Jordan a couple of times, and every December have Arab food at a birthday party with a family with triplet boys and a Syrian / Sudanese father - one of my favourite meals of the year


----------



## amrayoub (Oct 30, 2012)

"irony is a very British characteristic, and difficuly to detect in online forums"

Sorry, I didn't get what you mean ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello Amr,
             welcome to the forum, it's lovely to have you join us.


----------



## amrayoub (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Pumper_Sue, thanks


----------



## Mark T (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Amr


----------



## amrayoub (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Mark T, Thanks


----------



## pippaandben (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Amr. I visit your lovely country twice a year - next trip just 6 weeks away. As this will be my first since injecting I contacted Diabetes UK for their travel sheet on Egypt which included the address of the Diabetic Association based in Cairo. Check out the web site.


----------



## astbury1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 31, 2012)

welcome...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello and a big welcome to you I have a friend who is from Egypt, she came over to England to study and met and married an Englishman. With best wishes


----------



## amrayoub (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Catwoman76, Thanks. Hope to be friends then you have two Egyptian friends not one


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi amrayoub, that sounds like a very good idea, two for the price of one,great, thank you  With my best wishes


----------



## amrayoub (Nov 1, 2012)

Catwoman76 
So you are accepting the offer ?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Amr. Welcome 

It's interesting to hear how people cope in other countries, especially where there has been political troubles and war. We are not always as thankful as we should be for the healthcare we have on the NHS. I hope you can enjoy it one day soon.

And I think Copepod was saying that we use a lot of humour that may not always appear to be humourous. Something Jeremy Clarkson does a lot in his own special way! 

Rob


----------



## amrayoub (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Robster65, thanks 
Actually we all are watching Jeremy and Top Gear for fun and love of super cars but to be honest I don't think anybody should take any consumer advice from them.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 2, 2012)

Nor take any advice from Top Gear boys about how to treat caravans....


----------



## amrayoub (Nov 2, 2012)

we don't have caravans or camping activities here like British people so it won't be a problem  we like spending few hours in public gardens and back to home.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello I'm sure you will make lots of friends on here
My Egyptian friend is from a town called El Minyu about 3 hours drive south from Cario. Do you know the area at all? I was getting a very interesting geography lesson today. With best wishes


----------



## amrayoub (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, I've been to that place one before but I live more in the south about 8 hours drive from Cairo. I live near Luxor if you heard about it "famous tourism city". That's for geography lesson, about accepting my offer for two Egyptian friends for the price of one you should now send me your delivery details and I will be shipped for you within 24-48 hours


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL I don't think british letter boxes are big enough for people to get through,  you have a great sense of humour amra hehe. My friend gave me half a jar of Egyptian pickled Lemon with Osfor - EL SALHEYA yesterday, but because I  didn't feel too good last night  I didn't try any, but hoping to tonight.
Best wishes CW


----------

